# Nose nudging.



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

Bertie does it to my leg when I'm standing to get my attention. It's really cute just a little nudge with the edge of his nose. Makes him seem more human than dog! Does anyone else's poo do this?


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Yes Biscuit used to do this a lot as a puppy, probably every time he passed me around the house and I have always found it very endearing. I think he does it less now - or perhaps I've just become immune but it's certainly a very cute thing. x


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Carley does it to my hand when she wants me to get off the computer . . . lol . . and Sami does it sometimes to my hand when he wants a pat on the head . . soooo sweet!!


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

yes ginger does it also.to get my attention when she wants something and she does it to my coat when she wants to go out.and on my lap when she wants to be petted.some times she gets pretty pushy with the petting part Haa Haa


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Yes, it is really cute (I remember there was a thread about this a while ago as well), not that often but usually on the back of my leg if I am standing in the kitchen, the other thing that makes me smile is when I just hear the bomp, bomp, bomp of a tennis ball just dropped and bouncing behind me.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Mine both do it me whenever they want my attention or if they want me to hurry up when about to take them out for a walk.


----------



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

Samson does it to me as i'm walking down the stairs first thing in morning!!!! He also then tries to grab me with both his paws. I know he's excited about going in garden but it's an accident waiting to happen


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Yeah Molly is a nose nudger!!! 

I too laugh when I hear the ball drop at my feet Dawn 

xxx


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

nikki..ginger does that all the time ,she grabs me with her paws and it is bad .cause she woun't let ,me cut her nails so when she grabs me she ends up scratching the heck out of me..i have tried every thing to get to cut her nails .all she has to do is see the nail clippers and she is in panic stage lol


----------



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

sugerlump said:


> nikki..ginger does that all the time ,she grabs me with her paws and it is bad .cause she woun't let ,me cut her nails so when she grabs me she ends up scratching the heck out of me..i have tried every thing to get to cut her nails .all she has to do is see the nail clippers and she is in panic stage lol


 I get our groomer to do that for me when i take him!! I did try when he was little. He was used to me playing and touching his paws all the time though and then when he was sleeping on my lap i would just take the sharp ends off!! Maybe get her used to you really having a good feel round her paws without the clippers first and then once she's happy try with the clippers?


----------

